# Problème avec Apple TV



## Kiki59400 (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir je vient d'acheter apl Tv et quand Jelena connecte avec mon iPad g le son et pas l'image je ne sait comment faire car g tout essayer si quelqu'un pouvait me répondre merci


----------

